#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Архив тханок для печати

## Denli

Если в двух словах, то в рамках одного проекта возникла идея сделать что-то вроде галереи тханок в хорошем качестве (желательно таком, чтобы потом можно было распечатать и на стенку повесить) для свободного скачивания  :Big Grin: 
Так что, если у вас есть, цифровые изображения в приличном качестве, которыми вы хотите поделиться с другими, обращайтесь ко мне, или в личку, или на емейл: denlipatov (d.o.g.) gmail.com
Основные требования: приличное качество и отсутствие смежных прав (кажется так это называется: в общем чтоб меня потом не засудили с этой галерей нафиг  :Cry: )

Ко-что там в архиве уже есть, сама галерея заработает со дня на день. Пишите, присылайте изображения. Буду рад.

----------


## Сергей Волков

Уже есть, спросите Дмитрия Кармапенко.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Уже есть, спросите Дмитрия Кармапенко.


а подробней? :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6887
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=157

----------

Denli (08.05.2009)

----------


## Denli

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=6887
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=157


Спасибо. Вот только вопрос: у меня задача как-то это систематизировать (по традициям, например), обработать, подчистить и и выложить на сервер с минимальными описаниями: чтобы можно было быстро подобрать то, что нужно для практики). Насколько изображения в вашем архиве закопирайчены? Иными словами не возникнет проблем при их выкладывании в открытый доступ? Т.е. скачанное не катит, из сканированное из альбома тоже не катит. Потому как копирайт, едренть..

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет копирайта на старинные тханки, но желательно дать ссылку на сайты, с которых они качались (в основном http://www.himalayanart.org). Нет смысла повторно выкладывать тханки Николая Дудко, которые и так висят на его сайте. И т.п. ИМХО, задача с систематизацией утопична. Как и с описаниями для каждого из сотен изображений.

И, опять-таки, проблема в том, что даже в моей коллекции мало изображений, пригодных для печати. Всё найдено было в Сети, а файлы с разрешением 300 dpi выкладывают очень редко. Отчасти спасают положение программы вроде фотозум или решейд, и то в лучшем случае получите размер 10 на 15 см.

----------


## Denli

Понятно, что систематизация в глобальном смысле невозможна. Тем не менее раскидать по папкам типа: древо прибежища, будды, бодхисаттвы, дхармапалы и т.п. вполне возможно.




> И, опять-таки, проблема в том, что даже в моей коллекции мало изображений, пригодных для печати. Всё найдено было в Сети, а файлы с разрешением 300 dpi выкладывают очень редко.


С миру по нитке, как говорися. Я только у себя в архивах нашел добрых полсотни изображений принтабельного качества. С вас десяток-другой, ну так далее...

У вас нет специально отобранных принтабельных 300dpi?

----------


## Сергей Волков

Фотошоп спасет отца русской демократии.
У самого на стене висит Ченрези из этой коллекции в изголовье.

----------


## Denli

> Фотошоп спасет отца русской демократии.
> У самого на стене висит Ченрези из этой коллекции в изголовье.


Так то-ж понятно, что фотошопом все можно сделать. Просто сам привык как-то пополнять коллекцию из первых рук отсканироваными или на широкий слайд снятыми картинками. Так что разницу между двумя файлами вижу издалека.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Фотошопом плохо увеличивать, для него нет таких хороших плагинов, как фотозум (разве что сам фотозум можно использовать как плагин к фотошопу). Фотозум сглаживает возникающие шумы и квадраты. Нет, я не сортировал, и сейчас совершенно нет времени этим заниматься.

----------


## К. Дордже

Очень хочется Древо Прибежища Карма Кагью напечатать А1 или А2...
видел 41мб tiff в сети, но там 4000 пикселей напихали в 10х15см (((
Еще видел большого формата с 2мя Тилопами вместо Тилопы и Наропы.
Может, у кого-нибудь есть подходящий файл?

----------


## Denli

> Очень хочется Древо Прибежища Карма Кагью напечатать А1 или А2...
> видел 41мб tiff в сети, но там 4000 пикселей напихали в 10х15см (((


А ссылочку дайте, плиз...

----------


## Forsh

А что, идея замечательная и польза практикующим реальная. Вот для почина Дерево Прибежища Чоклин Терсар, собранное в Фотошопе из увеличенных кусочков http://gomde.org.ua/Refuge_tree/medium.htm
http://rapidshare.com/files/23085915...ersar.tif.html

----------

Olle (10.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

На Himalayan Art все вполне систематизировано.

1. здесь выбираете регион/направление (например, Tibetan Buddhist Art или Bon Art)
2. здесь выбираете параметры (фигура, школа, дата и т.п.) или внизу страницы сразу выбираете подборку на тему, что удобнее для просмотра. 
3. Например, Mahakala (Protector) - Bernag Chen - Karma (Kagyu). Получаете страничку результатов.
4. Смотрите результаты (есл вы выбрали подборку, то получите страничку с превьшками, а не названиями ) и выбираете понравившееся (иногда есть достаточно подробное описание).
5. Жмете на превьшку. Открывается страничка, где сбоку инструменты для увеличения. но ими можно увеличивать только по кускам. Поэтому в конце строки "...hei=400" меняете на большую цифру (обычно это 2200 или 2400, для квадратных поменьше, в общем, сориентируетесь).
6. Получаете вполне приличного рамера изображение, которое можно распечатать на А3 за 100-120 руб., например.

Еще у этого сервера есть подписка и блог.

----------

К. Дордже (10.05.2009), Сергей Хос (09.05.2009)

----------


## Александр С

Еще кое-что есть здесь и здесь (и еще там же)

----------


## Bob

Также немного есть на сайте дацана: http://dazan.spb.ru/media/photo/symbols/ в частности прекрасный альбом по основам рисования, танкописи, символики и орнаментам.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (11.05.2009)

----------


## GROM

> Также немного есть на сайте дацана: http://dazan.spb.ru/media/photo/symbols/ в частности прекрасный альбом по основам рисования, танкописи, символики и орнаментам.


http://dazan.spb.ru/media/photo/symbols/699/

Дацан..
На картинке номер 10,на текстах Дхармы валяется всякая хрень.
Ещё и на всеобщее обозрение повесили фотку. :EEK!:

----------


## Александр С

> http://dazan.spb.ru/media/photo/symbols/699/
> 
> Дацан..
> На картинке номер 10,на текстах Дхармы валяется всякая хрень.
> Ещё и на всеобщее обозрение повесили фотку.


Косяк фотографа, который композицию составлял, скорее всего.

----------


## Yukko

http://www.dharma-media.org/ratnashripj/thanka.html
http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1643518

----------

Denli (16.05.2009), Olle (16.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.05.2009), Александр С (18.05.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Printable танка *Тромы Нагмо*: http://www.sendspace.com/file/glwagx

----------

Denli (24.06.2009), Tsewang Donden (23.06.2009)

----------


## Denli

> Printable танка *Тромы Нагмо*: http://www.sendspace.com/file/glwagx


Обновите заливку, плиз.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Обновите заливку, плиз.


Все работает, проверили с двух ноутов: http://oldtradition.org/forum/viewtopic.php?id=643

----------

Denli (24.06.2009)

----------


## Yukko

http://www.tibet.dk/tcc/images.htm

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.08.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так что, если у вас есть, цифровые изображения в приличном качестве, которыми вы хотите поделиться с другими, обращайтесь ко мне, или в личку, или на емейл: denlipatov (d.o.g.) gmail.com


Праджняпарамита работы С.Носкова:
http://narod.ru/disk/13488518000/paramita.rar.html

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Сергей, ссылка неправильная.  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

Исправил.
А вот еще 500 бурханов, когда-то продавалось отдельным диском.

----------

Denli (25.09.2009)

----------


## Denli

> Праджняпарамита работы С.Носкова:
> http://narod.ru/disk/13488518000/paramita.rar.html


Да весь Носков давно уже *здесь* лежит)))

Там только после последней переверстки сайта верстка поплыла. Английский сайт я исправил а до русского все никак руки не дойдут. Так что извините, что немного кривовато смотрится.

*Кстати, если кто хочет заняться модерацией галереи - милости прошу. У самого для этого нет ни времени, ни интернета.*

----------


## Denli

> Исправил.
> А вот еще 500 бурханов, когда-то продавалось отдельным диском.


А можете через торрент-клиент раздать? У меня тут коннект постоянно рвется, напрямую не получится скачать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да весь Носков давно уже *здесь* лежит)))


Да, но обратите внимание: именно этой там нет, так что можете поместить. Это довольно старая его работа, скорее всего у него самого она не сохранилась.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А можете через торрент-клиент раздать?


Не очень разбираюсь в этой системе, м.б. что-то неправильно сделал? Попробуйте.

----------

Denli (25.09.2009)

----------


## Denli

Спасибо. Именно ПП Носкова я и не приметил)))

----------

